# What does your name mean?



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Signý means the one that victory or battle makes younger 
Sig-short for sigur which means victory, ný means new (feminin).
It's from the vikings.. not a big surprise there I guess :lol:

I like yours. Do you know where it comes from ?


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

amanda means deserving of love or just love . . . in Spanish amanda means loved . . . when you say "soy amanda" it means I am loved =)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My user name is my horses name hers is Vida Loca. Vida is spanish for life and Loca or loco means crazy. 
My real name is Maureen that is celtic for Mary which means dark


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

My first name doesn't mean anything ot at least I think so  I reckon it's a some kind of offshoot which stem from somebody else's name. There's a lore in our family which tells how our ancestries got our name.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool, Tamma.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

The male version of my name is the god of war............so watch out.


I watch all my carrots with my spidy beady eyes and some siders bite !!!:twisted:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't want to reveal it on this forum because I've revealed my first name over here sometimes and I don't want that anyone counts 1+1 and find out my whole name. Sorry I approximately trust you but there are all sort people on the web and anyone who wants can read this forum).


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

hmm.. I couls also say what my surname means.. 
My name is Signý Pálsdóttir, and good luck to stalkers because that tells them virtually nothing, because we have "weird" naming traditions

My dad's name is Páll, and I'm his daughter (dóttir) Literally my last name means Small's daughter, Páll=small
If my dad's name was... Arngrímur, my name would be Signý Arngrímsdóttir.. So our last names don't really mean anything. I am related to 2 other Pálsdóttirs and they are my sisters.

It can be kinda confusing for foreigners when there is a family of 4 and none of them have the same last name.. e.g. grandpa on one side is named Atli so the father is Atlason, grandpa on the other side is named Arnar so the mother is Arnarsdóttir, then they have the daughter Pétursdóttir because of the fathers name, and the son Pétursson :smile:
I know a few of these kinds of families :grin:


----------



## Caboose (Nov 5, 2008)

Hmmm... My last name means 'Holy Smoke' in German. 

Also, in my bloodline is both the names "Starr" and "Munn" (pronounced moon)


As for my first name, I hate it with a passion. Someone rename me please ): Something more fitting


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

> As for my first name, I hate it with a passion. Someone rename me please ): Something more fitting


Ditto! My first name is Britni (pronounced like Brittany), I looked it up and it just means "one from Britain"... boooooooring!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I have no idea what Jennifer means so if anyone else knows, I'd like to know!


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

my name is Cassie, which means absolutely nothing, as far as i know. 
but my horse's name is more interesting, lol, his name is Shea (shay) which is Gaelic and means hawk-like - fraceful, free, courageous.


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

3neighs said:


> I have no idea what Jennifer means so if anyone else knows, I'd like to know!


Jennifer means White Wave in Welsh...
That's my name, too.
Only I go by Jeni. Only called Jennifer on the first day of school and by my parents.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Jubilee means "joy" or "celebration" which I think fits considering how amazingly happy I was when I got her. (She's my first horse!) Her name is Hebrew. (Found this info on babynames.com) Lol.


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow a variety of meanings of everyone's name. It's amazing where our names originate from isn't it?

Tamma, I do understand what you were saying in your post and I respect your opinions there.

*Please note*: You don't have to reveal your real name, the reason for thread it to know the *meaning of your name* and *not your real name*.

So even if you don't wish to reveal it for whatever reason it is entirely your choice, the thread does not require you to reveal any of your identity.

It's just to find interesting meanings some people have .

Regards


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jehanzeb said:


> Tamma, I do understand what you were saying in your post and I respect your opinions there.
> 
> *Please note*: You don't have to reveal your real name, the reason for thread it to know the *meaning of your name* and *not your real name*.
> 
> So even if you don't wish to reveal it for whatever reason it is entirely your choice, the thread does not require you to reveal any of your identity.


I think I explained the thing so much because the kid inside me says that "you can reveal it, it's very improbable that something happens" but my rational sense says that it wouldn't be wise. 

I just tried to shut up my inner kid and explain myself why it wouldn't be wise


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Haha! regardless the most important thing is you do what you feel is right and none are going or is forcing anything upon you or each other .

Regards


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> hmm.. I couls also say what my surname means..
> My name is Signý Pálsdóttir, and good luck to stalkers because that tells them virtually nothing, because we have "weird" naming traditions
> 
> My dad's name is Páll, and I'm his daughter (dóttir) Literally my last name means Small's daughter, Páll=small
> ...


That is really fascinating Sis and you did a great job explaining it


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Amy means Beloved one.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

i don't know what Amber means...but that's my name!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

"iridehorses" ... hmmmm, let me think a moment. I Ride Horses

William (Bill) means a lot of different things in different languages but in general is relates to strength.

Bobo, my big guy, came by his name in a very round about way. There was a man who was selling his 3 year old long haired German Shepard named Bobo. Well .... Mrs iride said "no". For the next month I took my imaginary dog Bobo everywhere. I could be heard telling him to sit, heel, roll over, beg, - you get the picture.

Anyway, when Lintons Hangin Judge came along, I needed a stable name - Bobo!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

*new and blanc and travelling is for me inspiration*

Jehanzeb, sounds beautiful and very mysterious.
Bedouin is the name for a member of a sub-cultur of arabian nomads, now settled in villages and refers to bedouin Abderrahim who I had met while I had a short vacation in South Tunesian. 
I had to return inmediately when he invited me for his brother's wedding.
My name is Wenda, with a double meaning: originally 'wendell' from the vandals, meaning nomad, or traveller. Another origin, from 'Gwendoline', meaning new moon, blanc.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

My dad is half Lebanese, so he named me Jihan (pronounced like the letters G N) 
It's arabic, and means The Universe.


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

It is my favorite breed of horses. Brumby's. I learned to like them from watching The man from Snowy river!


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

*Gender:* Masculine *Usage:* Scottish, English *Pronounced:* KEN-ith [key] 


Anglicized form of both *COINNEACH* and *CINÁED*. This name was borne by the Scottish king Kenneth (Cináed) mac Alpin, who united the Scots and Picts in the 9th century. It was popularized outside of Scotland by Sir Walter Scott, who used it for the hero in his novel 'The Talisman' (1825). A famous bearer was the British novelist Kenneth Grahame (1859-1932), who wrote 'The Wind in the Willows'.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well when I first joined I had 2 geldings. I now have a mare AND a gelding so my name doesn't quite work but that's ok. My mare's big enough to pass for a gelding :lol:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My username's just a shortening of my real name Brittany... Brittany means 'From Britain'... very dull if you ask me...


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hmm..well, my username is Charmer's show name, which was his racing name.

and Victoria means victory in some language..i think its swedish..idk i forgot:lol:


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

GeminiJumper said:


> i don't know what Amber means...but that's my name!


*Amber - Female Name**Name Meaning:*
Muslim female name meaning "amber, brownish-yellow," or "jewel." ...*Origin:* *African*


----------



## ilovemyhorsies (Mar 9, 2008)

*Name: *Caitlin 
*Meaning:* Pure
*Origin:* Greek


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

My user name is my horse's name, which means "Run Fast..."

He used to be a racehorse.


----------

